# James did his community service with the gimp!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well to my benifit, James called me today and asked me if I was going to the Ashton event today at 1 of out smokes shops.  OOPPSS that event isnt until next thursday, I got u now james u just let me know u got the day off and your free. Guess what your doing now  Ok we meet up at the Pool hall where he allowed me to win a game or 2(charity work) After some burgers and beers we headed over to the smoke shop and lit it up. I had a El Ray Del Mundo & La Aurora Preferidos(i've been waiting 2 try 1, very nice cigar) and was gifted a Vibe Corojo from a rep. James had a Punch rare Corojo & Punch Rare Corojo & was gifted with a cigar as well. (forgot the name) Well while James was hugging up 1 of the workers(hottie):dr I was chilling with my leg up enjoying the fact that *I was out of the house* Thxs James for messing up and calling me and getting me out of the hosue. Hope Eric messes up next.
Check out Mr. Player with his arms all around this hottie. Hope his girl doesnt see this:bx


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well to my benifit, James called me today and asked me if I was going to the Ashton event today at 1 of out smokes shops.  OOPPSS that event isnt until next thursday, I got u now james u just let me know u got the day off and your free. Guess what your doing now  Ok we meet up at the Pool hall where he allowed me to win a game or 2(charity work) After some burgers and beers we headed over to the smoke shop and lit it up. I had a El Ray Del Mundo & La Aurora Preferidos(i've been waiting 2 try 1, very nice cigar) and was gifted a Vibe Corojo from a rep. James had a Punch rare Corojo & Punch Rare Corojo & was gifted with a cigar as well. (forgot the name) Well while James was hugging up 1 of the workers(hottie):dr I was chilling with my leg up enjoying the fact that *I was out of the house* Thxs James for messing up and calling me and getting me out of the hosue. Hope Eric messes up next.
> Check out Mr. Player with his arms all around this hottie. Hope his girl doesnt see this:bx


Sounds like a great time...Way to go James...Charity work always makes ya feel good!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*

Good work getting him up and out James.

Looks like you are enjoying that cigar Booker !!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



RPB67 said:


> Good work getting him up and out James.
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying that cigar Booker !!


Think abut it. Im out of the house, smoking a good cigar, watching James grope a hottie:r yes I had a good time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*

Close up's. I think he got a *WOODIE*:r 
I know I did watching her bend over filling shelves (ok the med's r kicking in)


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like a great time guys.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LMAO! I had a Punch Rare Corojo and a Zino (something in a silver foil wrapper). The rep (whom I'm assuming is for Rocky Patel) gave me a Reo (have no idea what this is). Had a great time, Booker bought the burgers and beers, which I told him I would take care of (thanx!)

Anyway, it was good to do something on my day off other than laundry. I wish that Ashton event was today instead of next week, cuz I can't make it next week. Oh well!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> LMAO! I had a Punch Rare Corojo and a Zino (something in a silver foil wrapper). The rep (whom I'm assuming is for Rocky Patel) gave me a Reo (have no idea what this is). Had a great time, Booker bought the burgers and beers, which I told him I would take care of (thanx!)
> 
> Anyway, it was good to do something on my day off other than laundry. I wish that Ashton event was today instead of next week, cuz I can't make it next week. Oh well!


yeah I had a great time as well


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

looks like a good time. Just wish I could have participated


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

OilMan said:


> looks like a good time. Just wish I could have participated


Hey anytime, come on down and have some fun with us.:z


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



RPB67 said:


> Good work getting him up and out James.
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying that cigar Booker !!


Hope you didn't have to get him up literally, booker sir, you look like a big kid. Now we know where your good lookin little girl didn't get it from 

good times!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



yayson said:


> Hope you didn't have to get him up literally, booker sir, you look like a big kid. Now we know where your good lookin little girl didn't get it from
> 
> good times!


LOL be careful before I blow up your house, if your know what i mean:gn I have your addy:bx


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*

He came in rollin on the Caddy Paddywagon....I didn't have to push him around anywhere.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL be careful before I blow up your house, if your know what i mean:gn I have your addy:bx


easy on the n00bs!



White97Jimmy said:


> He came in rollin on the Caddy Paddywagon....I didn't have to push him around anywhere.


that's just per_fect!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



White97Jimmy said:


> He came in rollin on the Caddy Paddywagon....I didn't have to push him around anywhere.


DTS baby:z


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

cigars caddys and guns for a livin'. You're livin the life. Count your blessings.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

yayson said:


> cigars caddys and guns for a livin'. You're livin the life. *Count your blessings.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :tpd: I do every day my friend because it could be all gone the very next day. I treat people right say my prayer and stay true to myself. Life goes on.:z


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad to see you're getting out Booker! WTG Jimmy!:w :al


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Glad to see you're getting out Booker! WTG Jimmy!:w :al


Im going to take that trip to Ohio before I get back to work and have a herf with ya.:w


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Which shop is hosting the Ashton event? I may have to stop by if its not to far out of the way for me.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im going to take that trip to Ohio before I get back to work and have a herf with ya.:w


Just let me know when and I'll take care of the where!!!:dr :w :al :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Just let me know when and I'll take care of the where!!!:dr :w :al :z


Will do. Soon



Sancho said:


> Which shop is hosting the Ashton event? I may have to stop by if its not to far out of the way for me.


Smoker Outlet Kelly and 10Mi. Let me know if your going to make it.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

looked like a good time booker!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> looked like a good time booker!!


It was, I had a nice time hanging out. I hope the Ashton Event as much fun. Im going to get high:hn (leaving my credit card @ home)


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like a good time, one of these days I will have to have a herf in my area to meet fellow cigar smokers.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Looks like a good time, one of these days I will have to have a herf in my area to meet fellow cigar smokers.


It's a must do, u will have alot of fun.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Looks like a good time, one of these days I will have to have a herf in my area to meet fellow cigar smokers.


It's the best......


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Good times bro! Goodtimes!:w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't wait Big D,


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: James served his community time with the gimp!!!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Think abut it. Im out of the house, smoking a good cigar, watching James grope a hottie:r yes I had a good time.


glad to hear you're up and getting around. I believe what he was doing is called frisking? :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like you all did right; turned a day gone bust into a good time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Can't wait Big D,


4Days and counting



snkbyt said:


> glad to hear you're up and getting around. I believe what he was doing is called frisking? :r


Now that's called getting your gurpp on.



ky toker said:


> Looks like you all did right; turned a day gone bust into a good time.


Cigars and friends will do that for ya.:w


----------

